# Update KB2393802 won't install



## pfiltz (Jan 20, 2005)

I read on the XP forum, that you could download the EXE file from MS, and install it manually. I'm running Server 2003 R2

I did down load the update, but it fails to install with this message..

*The file c:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll is open or in use by another application.
Close all other applications and then click retry.*

*Retry/Cancel*

Any ideas on how to get around this.

I would like to get this behind me. I'm not sure what application it's referring to. There are any running that I can see.

TIA


----------

